# Milling on a second sawmill



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 5, 2020)

I started a new job this summer and was fortunate enough to get to assemble and run a brand new Wood mizer LT15. Milled up some maple, black oak and locust so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2020)

Man that crotch figure in that is amazing. Is that the locust?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like fun, looking at the pics, does Ohio have piney woods?


----------



## trc65 (Oct 5, 2020)

Good fun! Love that crotch figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like you managed to keep a consistent board thickness using that new mill. Got any plans for making something out with all those boards?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2020)

Congrats on breaking in the Wood Mizer! Results are ultra fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 6, 2020)

Oooooooohhhhhhhh ---- thump!!!!! --------- (rustling of clothes and a little grunting)-------Excuse me, I just fainted over that crotch. Oh man!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 7, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Looks like you managed to keep a consistent board thickness using that new mill. Got any plans for making something out with all those boards?


Cut them into 1 x 6s for fencing and board and batton. The slabs were cut for fun as they wouldn't make good fence boards. I'm hoping to make some cool tables or a desk if allowed. Will be waiting a while for them to dry, so I will have plenty of time to figure it out. ;]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 7, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like fun, looking at the pics, does Ohio have piney woods?


Plenty of pines in Ohio, just not my choice of wood to mill. ;)


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 7, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that crotch figure in that is amazing. Is that the locust?


It is Locust, not sure the variety though. This log did not have the thorns on it and its heart wood color was really dark.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 7, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Excuse me, I just fainted over that crotch. Oh man!!!!!


I’ll bet that’s not the first time, Mike.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2020)

So awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 13, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I’ll bet that’s not the first time, Mike.....


Ohh, if the truth be told!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 13, 2020)

Beautiful slabs of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

